# An Item Of Interest - Morels



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

https://newfoodeconomy.org/morel-mushrooms-harvest-2017-wildfires/

An interesting twist on the fires that cause a flush of morels. FM


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Forest Meister said:


> https://newfoodeconomy.org/morel-mushrooms-harvest-2017-wildfires/
> 
> An interesting twist on the fires that cause a flush of morels. FM


I have heard that, and tried burns without any luck. But that could have been related to tree species, mostly pine. I have had some hot spots for a few years, after clear cuts, mostly hardwood

I get some great bluberry picking out of the burns though!

I keep close track of both in my area.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> I have heard that, and tried burns without any luck. But that could have been related to tree species, mostly pine. I have had some hot spots for a few years, after clear cuts, mostly hardwood
> 
> I get some great bluberry picking out of the burns though!
> 
> I keep close track of both in my area.


Hey swampbuck were the clearcuts of mostly hardwood that you speak of Morel hot spots or of another variety?
(Learning all I can) thanks!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

jeffm said:


> Hey swampbuck were the clearcuts of mostly hardwood that you speak of Morel hot spots or of another variety?
> (Learning all I can) thanks!


Morels, in 1-2 y.o. cuts that were cleaned up pretty well. And older Aspen cuts 2-4" dia.

I have a friend who picks in 2" dia clear cuts exclusively and does very well. Tough walking though.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> Morels, in 1-2 y.o. cuts that were cleaned up pretty well. And older Aspen cuts 2-4" dia.
> 
> I have a friend who picks in 2" dia clear cuts exclusively and does very well. Tough walking though.


Great thankyou
I was wondering about those wrist size and smaller stands that I get birds out of on occasion at least when I can see them that is, lol. Thanks again swamp.


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

There’s a park in Ann Arbor that gets controlled burned every few years. The following year tends to be more prolific in both numbers of trees fruiting and numbers per flush. It still is weather dependent and the area produces some each year regardless but it’s like the ash “fertilizes” the mycelium. Last year, the a-holes burned over the sweet spots the last week in April, resulting in zero morels. I’m going hit it hard this year and hope to do well. I will of course report!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

This post is about the black morel, not the white-grey-yellow variety of morels......

I heard that morels from burns taste like they are from a burn area. No experience in burn areas though, just going by what I hear abut them.

And clear-cuts? I have experience aplenty here! It is basically Donesville after the first season, which depends on the level of clear-cutting. Typically it rapidly diminishes production to near nothing in a second and third season, depending on extenuating circumstances.....you're lucky to get a 2nd & 3rd season at all from a total clear-cut in my experience.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

OGM 
Were these clear cuts that you speak of, at one time good Morel woods that you picked in the past or were you targeting clear cuts just for the sake of being cut recent ? Thanks


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jschlenke said:


> There’s a park in Ann Arbor that gets controlled burned every few years. The following year tends to be more prolific in both numbers of trees fruiting and numbers per flush. It still is weather dependent and the area produces some each year regardless but it’s like the ash “fertilizes” the mycelium. Last year, the a-holes burned over the sweet spots the last week in April, resulting in zero morels. I’m going hit it hard this year and hope to do well. I will of course report!


I was there and watched them while they were doing the controlled burn at the entrance next to the dirt road. I watched deer cross the road before they got started.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

jeffm said:


> OGM
> Were these clear cuts that you speak of, at one time good Morel woods that you picked in the past or were you targeting clear cuts just for the sake of being cut recent ? Thanks


They were all good woods at one time. I don't subscribe to the clear cut theory, I just don't see how the morel could establish its self simply because a woods was cut. Seems more likely that there would have to have been some previous presence for them to show just because of a cutting.

But hey, I have no scientific basis for my belief....


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

We had a huge old cottonwood that was slowly dying, way out away from our cabin. The tree was producing a bag full grays and whites every year. Then, the cousins decided to put in a food plot. They plowed a 60 foot swath around all but the south side of the tree. That next year, we picked an absolute truckload of great big whites...much, much further from the cottonwood than ever before. We filled several sacks with 6 to 7 inch whites growing right out in the open furrows. Every year since then has went downhill. We are lucky to find ten mushrooms in the whole area now. The cottonwood finally gave up the ghost about 3 years ago...so that may have contributed to this spot's demise...but that one year immediately after the plow and seed...ohhh myyyy!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Oldgrandman said:


> They were all good woods at one time. I don't subscribe to the clear cut theory, I just don't see how the morel could establish its self simply because a woods was cut. Seems more likely that there would have to have been some previous presence for them to show just because of a cutting.
> 
> But hey, I have no scientific basis for my belief....


Omg
Thanks that make sense to me, I thought may be these people out west that chase the forest fires from the year before with the disturbed ground or whatever the reason morels appear might be the same with logging, but those burns may be decent morel spots already as you mentioned with forest cuts and such. Thanks.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

jeffm said:


> Omg
> Thanks that make sense to me, I thought may be these people out west that chase the forest fires from the year before with the disturbed ground or whatever the reason morels appear might be the same with logging, but those burns may be decent morel spots already as you mentioned with forest cuts and such. Thanks.


Sure be nice to simply plant and harvest a morel garden wouldn't it?! I mean one that grows profusely and regularly right in your own yard and retains the taste of wild picked black morels.....yeah I am drinking already :lol:


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

OGM I meant not OMG lol

Yah that would be nice but I'd still be out looking tho,it would just be much more relaxing with the short seasons and all if I had my little morel garden lol.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

TK81 said:


> We had a huge old cottonwood that was slowly dying, way out away from our cabin. The tree was producing a bag full grays and whites every year. Then, the cousins decided to put in a food plot. They plowed a 60 foot swath around all but the south side of the tree. That next year, we picked an absolute truckload of great big whites...much, much further from the cottonwood than ever before. We filled several sacks with 6 to 7 inch whites growing right out in the open furrows. Every year since then has went downhill. We are lucky to find ten mushrooms in the whole area now. The cottonwood finally gave up the ghost about 3 years ago...so that may have contributed to this spot's demise...but that one year immediately after the plow and seed...ohhh myyyy!


Yup. I have seen large wooded areas go to crap after a partial area was logged off, even across a road and/or a creek from the logged area. As if the plant was harmed, sending out fruit like you said abundant for a period, to try to regain its footing but it never recovered and died an eventual slow death. At least no more fruits!

Seen this many many times. Too many times, but not always. The blacks seem more susceptible to this. I've been plucking whites off 10-15 year old cut ash stumps for years in some woods.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Morels are the fruit of an underground fungus, called mycellium. It could be huge, sq. Miles. They put out fruit as a reseeding method when they are stressed. But it might fruit a long ways from the stress, or it could be delayed, or happen right away.

There's a lot of info out there on the web or in print, that can help you.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> Morels are the fruit of an underground fungus, called mycellium. It could be huge, sq. Miles. They put out fruit as a reseeding method when they are stressed. But it might fruit a long ways from the stress, or it could be delayed, or happen right away.
> 
> There's a lot of info out there on the web or in print, that can help you.


Actually they fruit every season where I go, crops the last couple seasons the weather was crappy leading up to the normal time so didn't do well. Like any plant they fruit annually and are reliant upon the weather. But I believe much more is NOT known about the morel and its habits than is known.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Road trip OGM? Bunch of rock and roll and some purple bags and cruise to Missouri? Around where we lived Kearney, Liberty, Richmond its nuts with BLONDE morels. There are so many there are people selling them on the roadside. $20lb most times. Some Huge ones. I'll see if I can find some pics of 'em.

The amount of tics is an unholy amount though!


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Happened to be in the UP the year after the big Duck Lake fire. Had heavy Thunderstorms, so the next day we took a drive to that area to take a look. A very interesting day to say the least. It took us a while to find the pattern, but when we did, it was AMAZING. They were a unique morel. Not blacks, not greys, not whites. 

I thought they tasted as good as any morels. They were a little harder to clean. It was interesting in that they grew out of the most charred areas. The areas where the fire had been the hottest. Where the ground itself had burned. It's a day we will never forget. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Fire morel pics


----------

